# What scares you?



## Herdingcats (Apr 22, 2020)

This could be anything from a small fear to a full-blown phobia.

As for me, I have a fear of cockroaches - the large flying kind. I am also afraid of the idea of someone staring at me through the window from outside. And of slipping and falling on puddles, or down the stairs. I have other fears but I don't want to write an essay.


----------



## Zerzehn (Apr 22, 2020)

I admit that I have a fear of tornadoes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 22, 2020)

Death. 

Social isolation. 

Basically it's not a good time right now! ';D


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 22, 2020)

Spiders, heights, and being lost are the top 3.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Apr 22, 2020)

My future.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 22, 2020)

The world falling apart, and the people you would think would be most enthusiastic about saving it being too caught up in their own ever-narrowing interests to give a shit.

Deep water, wasps, the insane/monstrous, and embryos in the "bug-eyed gummy bear" stage where they just start to take on recognizable features of their species aren't great, either. I get nervous around tiny kittens/puppies/etc. too


----------



## WXYZ (Apr 22, 2020)

When I was younger, plants being indoors. Some part of that fear still remains.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Apr 22, 2020)

Bees terrify me, especially wasps.
But on an interesting note, there's two red paper wasps (_Polistes Carolina_) making a nest in between my bedroom window and the mesh outside it, and sometimes I just watch them doing wasp stuff, and I'm not bothered by them at all.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 22, 2020)

Icy moguls on a steep ski slope...


----------



## Olivitree (Apr 22, 2020)

Water can freak me out a tad, if its so deep I can't see the bottom, or if its murky, rather in contrast, I also don't like touching the bottom if its the ocean, bit spooked by stuff lucking in the sand that can sting, bite or has sharp pointies. I do like swimming though, so its a bit of a wild time going to the beach or a river XD

I have claustrophobia, but I'm not too bad as long as I can move, those sleeping bags that zip up and only allow about an inch of wiggle room, I am NOT ok in, tents can be a little bit tricky too sometimes but not too bad generally, you'd never EVER catch me caving if it involves wiggling through any tight gaps in rock. If someones hugging me too tight and wont let go, that can trigger it as well. If I'm having a bad day I can feel trapped even being in something as large as a house and I have to get out, usually that only happens if I'm under extreme stress of some kind.

Otherwise, I have issues with death, not in a spooky way but a fear of losing loved ones or leaving loved ones.
Social interactions make me nervous, speaking or reading publicly really gets the heart racing and the palms sweaty. Interviews SUCK. People I don't know can spook me if they talk to me in the street....

Otherwise, can't think of much else.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 22, 2020)

This might be a weird one, but fire alarms freak me the hell out.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 22, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This might be a weird one, but fire alarms freak me the hell out.


I hate very loud noises in general so this is something I can especially relate too.


----------



## Arishipshape (Apr 22, 2020)

Insects with huge bendy legs.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 22, 2020)

_attempting to pronounce the first 'letter' of its name would rupture existence _


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Apr 22, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This might be a weird one, but fire alarms freak me the hell out.


_Flashbacks?_


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Apr 22, 2020)

Digital bathroom scales! ^_^


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 22, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> _attempting to pronounce the first 'letter' of its name would rupture existence _


Iä!


----------



## Breyo (Apr 22, 2020)

Hmm, I've got several, but in order from greatest fears to lesser fears:
Heights, public speaking/presentations, super deep water (I'm confident in my swimming skills, but it's whatever is beneath me that I can't see that I'm scared of), meeting new people, beetles (especially june bugs, I just hate how loud they sound when they fly and how they always wanna stick to you), and bees.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 22, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Iä!



haha no that's a friend. amazing parlor tricks, decent taste in beverages


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 22, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I hate very loud noises in general so this is something I can especially relate too.


It might be the extra-loud sound in a confined space...
Plus, I hate those strobing lights, too.


KawaiiPersona said:


> _Flashbacks?_


Maybe?


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Apr 22, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Maybe?


What war? >_>


----------



## Sugarygulp (Apr 22, 2020)

I have a massive phobia of deep water and also sharks. Very loud and unexpected thunder scares me really bad.


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 22, 2020)

Debt, as in owing money, goods, services for something already obtained.


----------



## Jkitty (Apr 22, 2020)

I have a big fear of bees/wasps.

I'm occasionally scared of lakes, rivers  and oceans - mainly at nighttime.


----------



## JDeer (Apr 22, 2020)

I have quite a few.

Death, although not all the time. Sometimes I get moments where I know that I'm going to die and just get sad over it, but then later realise that death is a natural thing to occur to all of us. It's a never-ending process for me though.

This one links to death, but I have a fear of wars and anything nuclear-related. I fear the day that an atom bomb strikes my country and the whole country just gets wiped out in about half a minute.

I generally also fear being alone. I'd hate to be all alone, with neither friends nor' family. Although, it's actually quite funny since I'm mostly a quiet and introverted person(*Unless I get deeply involved in a conversation or piece of work*).

Not sure if this would count as well, but I'm a bit scared of cameras and microphones. I am a privacy-advocate but even then, these devices still scare me.


----------



## creamyfox (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm scared of being out of breath. When I go to bed at night, I'm concerned because I think that can be happened any time and if I sleep, I can't do anything


----------



## Valryth (Apr 22, 2020)

Well, putting aside some more generic or obscure fears, I would say loud noises. My heart always seems to stop for a few seconds every time something loud (or unexpected) is heard, and it often catches me off-guard.

A rather sillier fear of mine is that of ovens: I cook a lot, but whenever I need to maneuver around these extremely hot machines I tend to prepare myself like a beekeeper just to avoid burning my hands. This isn't much of a fear though, it's mainly something that I'm overly-cautious about.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Apr 22, 2020)

Any situation where I'm the last man standing and I can feel all my teammates watching my every move as they expect me to clutch out a win.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Apr 22, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> I admit that I have a fear of tornadoes.


This.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 22, 2020)

Rot and decay


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 22, 2020)

People. They scare the shit out of me. So much self-interest, pride, selfishness, ego, arrogance. I'm forced to live with others that love loud music. The fact that I have tinnitus and have to put up with that is infuriating. 

Do you know what tinnitus is like? I'll tell you. When you hear certain frequencies from any noise source, it's like a plastic bag scrunching in your ear, and it feels like someone is poking it with a blunt knife. 

When you're laying in bed at night and everything is finally quiet, all you hear is a loud hum from both ears. Good luck getting to sleep with that.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 22, 2020)

My biggest fear is that, if I die unexpectedly, nobody will take care of my pups. They need foods, love and playtime. The idea that they might go hungry, or end up back in the shelter, is basically the only reason why I even get out of bed and go to work.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 22, 2020)

The heat death of the Universe


----------



## Simo (Apr 22, 2020)

Big Box Stores, Wal-Mart, Amazon, huge chains and the faceless monotony they exemplify


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2020)

Being suddenly sideswiped by a distracted driver whilst on my motorcycle. They may be fine, but probably lethal for me even with preparation and proper gear. 

Socially? It would be opening up, terrifies me. I'm trying to take steps towards not being so afraid of it, but certainly is a big hurdle.


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 22, 2020)

HunterSkunk said:


> One fear I've developed pretty badly over the past few years is the fear of people getting mad at me, and it's gotten so bad to the point where I occasionally have nightmares about people getting mad at me for no reason at all (most of which taking place in school because school is a bad place).


I have this same problem, although for me, I was usually yelled at while I was at home. When someone raises their voice, I can't help but get tense.


----------



## Kinare (Apr 23, 2020)

Bees, in particular hornets and wasps. If I so much as spot one from extreme lengths I will go out of my way to keep my distance. I've nearly suffocated in a vehicle before during the middle of the summer because the place I was living at had a lot of them around and I was too scared to get out of my car until my grandmother came home and "protected" me from them. I can tolerate honey bees, bumblebees, and the other varieties ok because I know they're not little asshats out to get me, but I am still very cautious of them.

I used to say that I fear dying alone, but I'm getting more and more comfortable with the fact that I will forever be alone - just me, my cats, and occasional internet friends. The kind of person that could tolerate me and me tolerate them is just way too rare. I've not found such a person single and ready to mingle.

A minor fear I suppose would be social things in general. I've always been quite shy, and generally speaking once people get to know me they're pretty disappointed, so it scares me a bit to bother reaching out. I force myself to do so despite that. Mostly what scares me in that regard nowadays is upsetting my clients or co-workers, people who are important to my well being. I had a really awful client 2 years ago who spent the entire night yelling at me, quite literally (because that was her only tone), and calling me stupid because I didn't know every little thing about her on my first night there. It changed me, and not for the better. Definitely some sort of PTSD going on there.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 23, 2020)

my phobias:

losing a sense or limb

memory loss

the 2 extremes of no afterlife/eternal afterlife

imprisonment

bugs

gore

people who're under the influence of drugs and/or alcohol.

large bodies of water

diabetes (watching my siblings go through this my entire life and seeing what they deal with on a daily basis scares the shit out of me)

not being understood, especially in relation to my mental health and life situations

feeling inadequate, unskilled or uninteresting in social situations

my own imagination

my entire life ending in friendless, loveless mediocrity from start to finish.

and my daily fear, that constant scratching feeling knowing how much potential i have as an adult when it comes to a career, my social life, love life, etc, and feeling that i won't be able to live up to anywhere remotely close to it due to my mental health


----------



## Glossolalia (Apr 23, 2020)

This is sort of a vague one, but I have a fear that reality is completely different (and more sinister) from what I think it is, and that I'm missing obvious signs. There's a lateral thinking puzzle that kind of reminds me of the feeling:

 Q: You wake up, and the curtains are gone, the paint is peeling, and the water is boiling. Which problem do you solve first?

A: You get out of the house, because it's on fire.

The idea that there are pieces of information that I'm not putting together, that point to a terrible reality, is terrifying to me.


----------



## MagnusLucra (Apr 23, 2020)

I fear being limited by prejudice.


----------



## Ghostbird (Apr 23, 2020)

The ocean, just the vastness of it.  The depths, the waves, its unforgiving nature. BRivers and lakes are fine, as long as I can see the shore on the other side.


----------



## Keefur (Apr 23, 2020)

I have a fear of bees/wasps, hornets/yellow jackets etc.  Not so much a fear, but I have an unreliable reaction to being stung.  Sometimes I'm OK, and other times it's really bad.  So this fear is pretty much common sense.  I guess my greatest fear is my own mortality.  As I get older, I know that I won't be around forever.  This makes me sad that I will miss out on many great things the Fandom will accomplish in the future.  I cherish my time in the Fandom very much as a result.  I also try to make the Fandom a better place than when I found it.  

I'm also not a great swimmer.  I can keep myself up, but nothing fancy.  I find it interesting that so many Furries above are afraid of specifically deep water and find this to be a very common fear that many people have.  I recall once being on a sailboat in Jamaica.  There were about 20 others on board as well.  I was sitting near the captain, and after getting underway, I asked him how deep the water was.  He said, "It is about 25 feet deep, mon." About ten minutes later, I asked him again how deep the water was.  He said, "The water is about 35 feet deep, mon."  I nodded and the boat sailed on.  About five minutes later, I asked him the same question of how deep the water was.  His reply drew gasps from all the other passengers.  "The water is about 4,000 feet deep, mon."  I knew we had sailed over the boundary of the continental shelf.  I calmly told everyone on board that you could just as easily drown in 35 feet of water as 4,000 feet of water.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 23, 2020)

Easily startled, aversion to insects and/or arachnids due to touch... not afraid of deep water so much as worried about its contents (lot easier to drown if the sea life nabs you)...

My main actual fear is heights.  I'm a big guy, a little top-heavy, and railings are always designed way too short so they only reach to my waist.  It'd be very easy to fall over them.


----------



## Valryth (Apr 23, 2020)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> My main actual fear is heights.  I'm a big guy, a little top-heavy, and railings are always designed way too short so they only reach to my waist.  It'd be very easy to fall over them.



Oh woah, I also really relate to this! I'm a boy who is rather tall so railings scare me a lot because they give me absolutely no sense of safety. I really don't understand why short railings seem to make sense to whoever is in charge of designing them.


----------



## Zerzehn (Apr 23, 2020)

Not much of a major fear as more nervousness, I am nervous about flying on planes.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 23, 2020)

My first time on a plane was a thrill ride, except for when someone's kid was kicking the back of my seat on the way home, then I just wanted to murder everyone.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 23, 2020)

Paddles!


Just kidding.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 23, 2020)

These prospects


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 23, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> These prospects
> View attachment 85164


Looks like fun, what are you talking about!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 23, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Looks like fun, what are you talking about!


Yeah but I'm afraid it wouldn't really work

It doesn't work in your twenties


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 23, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Yeah but I'm afraid it wouldn't really work
> 
> It doesn't work in your twenties


Does the devil not like young people?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 23, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Does the devil not like young people?


Apparently not :C or i messed something up


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 23, 2020)

My responsibilities


----------



## KD142000 (Apr 23, 2020)

Flying, anaesthesia and creepy crawlies (the latter, only afraid of large bugs).

I also hate being lost, even in videogames, but that's more of an annoyance than a fear.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 23, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Flying, anaesthesia and creepy crawlies (the latter, only afraid of large bugs).
> 
> I also hate being lost, even in videogames, but that's more of an annoyance than a fear.



I am always lost, but in a figurative and moral sense. :]


----------



## Herdingcats (Apr 23, 2020)

Glossolalia said:


> This is sort of a vague one, but I have a fear that reality is completely different (and more sinister) from what I think it is, and that I'm missing obvious signs


That does sound _pretty_ scary. I got the riddle wrong too and the answer was unsettling.


----------



## owoLillian (Apr 23, 2020)

I have a fear of death and the unknown. I think both of them go together in some way. I don’t know when I’m going to die, so it’s really unnerving to me sometimes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 24, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> My responsibilities



Oh no don't go there. D:


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm afraid of running into someone whose name I've forgotten, and knowing myself, I'll dance around any conversation to get them to say their name because I'm too much of a wuss to ask them upfront.


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 25, 2020)

Ants. I know it's a silly phobia, but they horrify me.
A face staring at me through a window at night.
Being trapped somewhere with no way out and no one to help me.
Thinking about the house being on fire and unable to save anyone or anything.
Dead human bodies decomposing.
Being sexually assaulted then murdered with no one ever finding my body.
Being lost in a foreign land where no one understands me.
Falling off a cliff.
Being in deep water with something else in the water with me.
My mom getting Alzheimer's/dementia.


----------



## Squid-Killer (Apr 25, 2020)

Wasps, developed a fear of them after finding a giant nest in a lamp when i was a kid also because they are really really mean.

But one of my most admittedly embarrassing fears, escalators, i'd rather take the stairs than go on one of those deathtraps :s


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 25, 2020)

Most insects, arachnids, most bats, some monitor lizards, and (weirdest one) I have a slight phobia of vomit.

I know, I'm not quite "right".


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

My budgies flying out the window and leaving, even when the windows closed haha


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Most Insects, arachnids, most bats, some monitor lizards, and (weirdest one) I have a slight phobia of vomit.
> 
> I know, I'm not quite "right".


That sounds pretty normal. A lot of people have phobias of insects, and there are probably quite a few people who would faint if they saw vomit or other gross bodily fluids.


----------



## TR273 (Apr 25, 2020)

Nothing...

Quite literally I have a deathly fear of being stuck somewhere with an absence of anything (weird I know).

Also lifts (elevators) I'm not claustrophobic normally but I would rather run up 10+ floors of stairs than get in one of those metal boxes.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 25, 2020)

How scarily smart I can be at times.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm actually legit afraid of worms. Like, I know something like an earthworm can in no way ever hope to beat me but looking at it writhe around and how featureless it is makes me sweat and erect in fear.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> I'm actually legit afraid of worms. Like, I know something like an earthworm can in no way ever hope to beat me but looking at it writhe around and how featureless it is makes me sweat and erect in fear.


One day. One day the worms will take your family. YOU WILL BE NEXT >:3


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 25, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> One day. One day the worms will take your family. YOU WILL BE NEXT >:3


Honestly things like parasitic worms are far more terrifying. Nematodes laying eggs by the hundreds in your intestines or tapeworm eggs travelling to your brain. Not good.


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 25, 2020)

Squid-Killer said:


> But one of my most admittedly embarrassing fears, escalators, i'd rather take the stairs than go on one of those deathtraps :s


Honestly escalators scare me too. It's really awkward how much I struggle with getting on them when I'm with someone. It's weird because I had no problem with them as a kid. Same with ants, but now I have a phobia of them.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 25, 2020)

Bees.

Or losing my reptile children, but bees are worse.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Apr 25, 2020)

Death of any kind 
Becoming my father 
Being left alone with my thoughts
Elevators


----------



## Furrium (Apr 25, 2020)

All kinds of evil that are smaller than my cat


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Apr 25, 2020)

Elevators that take longer to open than you think they should. I always take the stairs if I can. I'm fine with ones that you can see out of, though.


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2020)

MosquitoBeest said:


> Elevators that take longer to open than you think they should. I always take the stairs if I can. I'm fine with ones that you can see out of, though.



Same here. I was once stuck in the rickety old elevator on the 5th floor of an old warehouse converted into art studios, and that 5 minutes felt like 5 hours. 

Also scary: when an elevator opens in-between floors.


----------



## Dinocanid (Apr 25, 2020)

Giant River Otters


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 25, 2020)

Dinocanid said:


> Giant River Otters


This _thing_ is that one weird kid in school everyone makes fun of. All the other otters are cute and adorable and then there is this thing.

They are the living creature has the most "I thought those were chocolate chips but when I bit into it they were actually raisins" vibes


----------



## Inanis (Apr 25, 2020)

If you'd ask as an irrational fear, definitely loud noises. I cringe at the sight of balloons or nearby fireworks.
Theoretically? Being incapacitated, accident, illness, suffering.


----------



## Filter (Apr 27, 2020)

Tornadoes and stage fright.


----------



## agris (Apr 28, 2020)

yellow floppy diskettes


----------



## Biscayne (Apr 28, 2020)

Bugs. I like some of them (millipedes, isopods, beetles etc) but when I see a roach or a big spider I turn into a complete lizard brain fool


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 28, 2020)

Biscayne said:


> Bugs. I like some of them (millipedes, isopods, beetles etc) but when I see a roach or a big spider I turn into a complete lizard brain fool



But they are so tasty.


----------



## Thrashy (Apr 30, 2020)

This fandom. Sometimes ^^


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 30, 2020)

I don't like being in high places with no support, and I don't like swimming in places where I can't see the bottom.

I am trained to operate a high lift/scissor lift at my workplace and HATE it. . .had to go up in a boom lift once also, with someone else operating it, and every time the thing sways I just close my eyes and grab the railing.  Ugh.

As for the water, I have an Advanced Open Water SCUBA certification but I only want to do it in clear water.  Nothing murky.  Ironic, since my 'sona is aquatic.  She's okay with open water, but she hates heights, too.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 30, 2020)

Well, can add this album 



 We're NOT meant to outlive our memories


----------



## Thatch (Apr 30, 2020)

Any letter that looks like it might be a speeding notice.


----------



## Herdingcats (May 8, 2020)

Came back here to say, overflowing toilets. They're not just disgusting, they're an "out of control" situation and someone will be unlucky enough to have to fix said toilets.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (May 8, 2020)

Not particularly death, but feeling like I'm going to lose control and die, or an unpleasant cause of death, and not knowing what comes after, if there even is one. I'm scared of many things, maybe too much to even process. Sometimes, just the deep thoughts of being in scary situations, ones that you can picture yourself in makes me snap out of reality for a sec and feel like I'm really there, in dread, and then I find myself with my palms sweaty and continually scared when I stop the heavily visualized thought, a bit confused and frightened, because it feels so third-person and dissociating when you try to visualize a panicky and uncontrollable situation, and then suddenly stop thinking about it like everything is normal, essentially losing my grip. Deja vu does this to me too, albeit, to a lesser extent. 

I'm scared of panic attacks or situations that cause panic, or out of control situations
DP/DR
Losing control of anything relating to my health and the health of the very view I care about
Loneliness (which is eating me alive along with the panic disorder)
Losing valuables because I'm not wealthy enough to replace anything.
Losing my healthcare, doctors, and medications
Fear of more resentment, and people only being nice for a short period of time until they're done using me
Not knowing people's true intentions
Afraid of not being believed or taken seriously
Feeling like I'll never be truly important to anyone or this planet, and exist merely to just dissatisfy and be dissatisfied.


----------



## Birdbf (May 8, 2020)

Anything that has to do with teeth being broken or pulled.
(Which is ironic, considering my fursona is mouth/body horror deluxe.)


----------



## Lucidic (May 10, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Well, can add this album
> 
> 
> 
> We're NOT meant to outlive our memories



THIS. Honestly, I was just about to say that because of this album, I've found the general concept of Dementia to be absolutely terrifying at this point. Like, I wish I could elaborate more on why, but thinking about it for too long makes me want to cry--excluding the rhyme.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 10, 2020)

Lucidic said:


> THIS. Honestly, I was just about to say that because of this album, I've found the general concept of Dementia to be absolutely terrifying at this point. Like, I wish I could elaborate more on why, but thinking about it for too long makes me want to cry--excluding the rhyme.


I have a relative who's suffering from it. This album makes me feel closer to her.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 10, 2020)

Shopping lines .... in the coronavirus era.


----------



## Lucidic (May 10, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I have a relative who's suffering from it. This album makes me feel closer to her.



I really wish the best for the both of you. It's honestly sweet that the album could create an unspoken bond between you two in a way. Cherish the time that you have with them if you two are close.

At most, the father of my mom's closest friend is currently suffering from Dementia. Granted, the other siblings of that family aren't taking it as seriously as they should. I wouldn't wish it upon anyone, but I wish I could understand it a little more.


----------



## Guifrog (May 10, 2020)

Heights, fire, gunshots


----------



## Domjoe414 (May 10, 2020)

The fact that a fair bit of society is advocating for infanticide, euthanasia, and assisted suicide, at the same time. (also the dark )


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 10, 2020)

Dying, earthquakes, drowning, going blind or deaf, car crashes.

Many things scare me.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 10, 2020)

I fear the ignorance. I try hard to get attention as my owner tends to be distracted doing their stuff! Look at me daddy! Look at me tryna smash your jar!!

Ehem... where were we?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 10, 2020)

Lucidic said:


> I really wish the best for the both of you. It's honestly sweet that the album could create an unspoken bond between you two in a way. Cherish the time that you have with them if you two are close.
> 
> At most, the father of my mom's closest friend is currently suffering from Dementia. Granted, the other siblings of that family aren't taking it as seriously as they should. I wouldn't wish it upon anyone, but I wish I could understand it a little more.


That's the thing, we have been close, she's my grandma and loved her grandchildren to death. But now she rarely even recognizes us  it's situations like this that really makes me wonder what a person is, and what a great part of it, is memories. But she'll always be my grandma.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 11, 2020)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Shopping lines .... in the coronavirus era.


 Riding the subways .... in the coronavirus era.


----------



## Kharayi (May 11, 2020)

The possibility of sharp and/or pointy things coming in contact with me. Especially needles. As a wee one, I managed to step on a toothpick and break it off in my paw deep enough it needed surgery to be removed. The anesthetic shot being stabbed in right next to it was the most painful thing I've experienced. 

Also, the future is pretty scary.


----------



## Endless Annoyance (May 11, 2020)

@Guifrog and @Simo. Their merciless bullying and creepy degeneracy strikes fear into the hearts of many. :v


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2020)

Unexpected loud farts in public places. 

Might as well just die. :]


----------



## AppleButt (May 13, 2020)

The future.   The world seems to be leaving me behind, and it’ll probably just get worse.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 13, 2020)

AppleButt said:


> The future.   The world seems to be leaving me behind, and it’ll probably just get worse.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 13, 2020)

Reality and the ineptitude of human societies....


----------



## Fallowfox (May 13, 2020)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Reality and the ineptitude of human societies....



This sounds like a title for a book.


----------



## rekcerW (May 14, 2020)

Heights. I've made a pile of progress, considering I wound up in a trade where I'm often required to work 100+ feet in the air, but I've never stopped hating them. I could barely walk on a scaffold without crouching when I started, and there's been a couple of times where I amounted the gumption to walk wide-flange in a rack, holding on to a tag-line. That was only because I was way more focused on ensuring the shit we were flying in with a crane didn't smash into anything while working my way to be there to bolt it up in position but fuck me I hate them. I really really really wish I could lose that horrible gut feeling, but it won't go away.

That shit feeling out on the steel, it's like immediate vertigo, 6" of fucking shit to walk on, I get fucked if I don't have at least another beam to hold on above me. I've had to turn down jobs over it just because I know the site is full of towers and shit, I wish I could deal with it. Fuck I wish I could. I could be commuting from home instead of shiftwork hundreds of kilometres away if I could deal with them as there's a site like 20min from my door, but fuck me everything is waaay up on that project.

Dunno the solution lol.

Ooh, and when your air supply cuts off in an atmosphere that will immediately knock you down if you rip your mask off and try to breathe. That's a different kind of scary, because it's not like a phobia or nothing, just a situation that's like faaaaaaaak. With SABA, you have an air supply hose that runs to your pack and into the regulator on your mask from a bottle-cart way outside of where you're working, and I was in an N2 inerted environment in a shit spot in a confined space with minimal lighting from my headlamp. Shit happened, my air stopped, and my mask sucked to my face when I tried to breathe. Those packs have like a 5-minute escape bottle that you're supposed to open up from your hip in that kind of event, and mine was lodged in-between shit. The first thought was like, 'holy sweet mother of fuck, is this it?' Managed to get to the handle on it and open it up as well as unlodge it so I could get out, obviously, but fuck that was really something. That, and having literally 5 minutes of air, trying to fumble your way back out, following your air-line back out of the hole.


----------



## tamara590 (Oct 26, 2020)

i have agoraphobia, i never leave my house,even my room {live with housemates} and in moments when i do need to leave, im constantly afraid, and coupled with social anxiety and fear of rejection and getting judged, its a nightmare


----------



## DireDrag0n (Oct 26, 2020)

I’m claustrophobic to the point where I would feel like jumping out of a vehicle sometimes. I’m also deathly afraid of germs, which in turn makes me afraid of insects because many carry germs.


----------



## Meta_Tiara (Oct 26, 2020)

I’m afraid of the idea of having to have invasive surgery done on me. The closest that I had to one is whenever I get fillings. That’s also why I’m afraid of something like a heart attack or appendicitis.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 26, 2020)

Meta_Tiara said:


> I’m afraid of the idea of having to have invasive surgery done on me. The closest that I had to one is whenever I get fillings. That’s also why I’m afraid of something like a heart attack or appendicitis.



I had to have my tonsils removed at age 4 and it was a nightmare leading up to the part where they started putting needles in me. Pretty sure I fainted and wasn't gassed. Fillings aren't so terrifying for me anymore, but the needle part is. 

Having teeth pulled, I made the mistake of not closing my eyes. Seeing their arms jerk and tug had me bawling afterwards. With eyes closed I managed to just keep myself annoyed that I can't open my jaw very wide so it hurt. Assholes threatened to dislocate my jaw if I didn't do better though. So maybe my fears are justified in that sense. XD


----------



## Rassah (Oct 27, 2020)

Heights. Especially like when I'm up on high towers when all I have is a waist high railing in front of me. Ironic considering my hobbies...

@rekcerW yeah, F that >.<


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 27, 2020)

I don't really like snakes or heights.


----------



## Ramjet (Oct 28, 2020)

Another vote for heights


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 3, 2020)

Warning: this is a tad dark and personal

I am not comfortable going in depth on this here, at least not now. To put it simply, I fear slipping back into the mental state that drove me to self mutilation and suicidal behavior. I survived it once, it would be far worse to witness my mind rust and unravel again, and slip back into that dark place. I doubt I could come back from it a second time


----------



## aomagrat (Nov 3, 2020)

Responsibility


----------



## лОРИк (Nov 3, 2020)

My cock size


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 3, 2020)

aomagrat said:


> Responsibility


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 3, 2020)

A mirror


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Nov 3, 2020)

Any conversation, that I have to start.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 3, 2020)

The unquestioned and unrestrained expansion of digital and industrial technologies, as well as their massive and long-reaching costs to our selves and our environment.

I don't like heights or open water, either, but I don't lay awake worrying about those things.


----------



## Halligan322 (Nov 4, 2020)

What scares me is the thought that I might screw up and get someone hurt. I don’t care really if I get hurt. I can always heal, or not, and move forward. But if I mess something up and get any of my guys hurt, or my family, it would be my worst fear come true.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 6, 2020)

Honestly, the only thing that genuinely terrifies me is my mom sometimes. It doesn’t happen too often but when it does she can make me tremble and cry.


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Nov 6, 2020)

Certain kinds of heights 
are my biggest fear.


----------



## Furrium (Nov 10, 2020)

Physics


----------



## Punji (Nov 10, 2020)

Лорик said:


> My cock size



Microphobia, eh?


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Nov 13, 2020)

Roller coasters, thunderstorms, quiet places, heights, and sometimes the future.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 13, 2020)

Watching family members literally rot away every day from disease is horrifying, and then you have the picture in your head before when they were healthy and how they've deteriorated every day since, wondering "how could this be real?".


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2020)

Scared I might have to do furry commissions for extra income.

The sheer unadulterated horror.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 8, 2021)

Two months and six pages isn't too long to bring back a thread, is it?

Anyways, I've got two other phobias I discovered that are... a bit more severe than I expected, and are actually kind of debilitating.

Cleithrophobia and soteriophobia.

Cleithrophobia is the fear of being trapped.  Not small spaces themselves if there's an exit, but it's the lack of one that will do me in.  It limits me less than expected since I can't fit into a lot of small spaces ANYWAY, but I despise any crawlspaces for this reason.  Also hate being held for very similar reasons.

Soteriophobia is the fear of being dependent on others.  This one is HUGE with me.  Even the thought of not having a chance to do things myself terrifies me to the point where I get panic attacks.  No amount of that dependence being in my best interest helps - I've heard too many stories where a dependent person gets exploited to even consider it anymore.

This PROBABLY explains some of my past attitudes.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 24, 2021)

This post will get a little dark, just a fair warning.

When it comes to fears, stagnation and complacency more than anything scare me. Part of the reason I self reflect and self criticize as much as I do is to prevent myself from becoming complacent and self satisfied. I've found an excessive ego and pride in yourself makes you incapable of accepting criticism and self reflection, so naturally when you reach a level where you're that self confident, you will no longer grow, thus you can only fall. And I suppose I fear that more than anything, losing all of my mental faculties, thus becoming vulnerable to god knows who, waiting to prey on me while I'm unawares.
I couldn't imagine reliving the same tired routines, so divorced from the reality, as you slowly lose all that cost so much to gain. Naturally conditions like Alzheimer's and dementia scare the fuck out of me too.. Death seems preferable to that really, I couldn't let that happen to myself.

Anyways, on a lighter note, heights always scared me  I'm a big wimp when it comes to Roller coasters.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 24, 2021)

Death in general, especially if I am alone and friendless still, and especially if my way there is through cancer.

Homelessness, being carless, unemployment, medical debt, and bankruptcy.

Going to the hospital for any reason, just can't afford it.

Having a bedbug infestation.

Going blind, deaf, or losing all my teeth for some reason.

Losing something or someone that I will never have in my life again and it be because of my actions or shortcomings.

That I won't improve my self discipline and habits to get a better job and standard of living and the result of that being anything mentioned above.


----------



## лОРИк (Jan 25, 2021)

There is something to be scared of in this video (if you turn the volume up to 100%).


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

Politics and salesmen, I try to stay away from those D:


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

Catching site of my own ass


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

BassFoxBoog said:


> Catching site of my own ass


Dont worry, you're not alone, flat planks scare me too


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 3, 2021)

Getting into situations which I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing and everyone notices. If normal tasks don't go smoothly for me I end up making it worse and more awkward.

My general paranoia around people. If people yell at or say ill of me it tends to stick in my head a lot, and over time I just don't trust people.

Large animals. Not even predatory ones, just large. Horses, donkeys, cows, whatever. I nearly got kicked in the head by a donkey when I was 13 and after that I just refused to get near them.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 3, 2021)

*BEES.*


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (May 3, 2021)

I'm scared of not graduating, also that I might not get out of here and the that I won't succeed in my life. Basically, scared of the future. I don't know what will happen. But I'm just waiting doing nothing much, just living...


----------



## лОРИк (May 4, 2021)

reflection in the mirror


----------



## Erix (May 4, 2021)

Wulf the Jackal said:


> I'm scared of not graduating, also that I might not get out of here and the that I won't succeed in my life. Basically, scared of the future. I don't know what will happen. But I'm just waiting doing nothing much, just living...


You're not alone in that regard, I'm pretty worried for the future as well. Sometimes it can be hard for me to even believe that I'll be able to survive by myself out there. Though, I'm moving forward, and I'm trying to make the most it. I'm trying to make little changes in my life along the way so I can do more than just live. I want to feel like I'm actually doing something more than this routine I'm in, and hopefully when the time comes for a huge change in my life, I'll be ready, and hopefully you will be too friend.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (May 4, 2021)

Erix said:


> You're not alone in that regard, I'm pretty worried for the future as well. Sometimes it can be hard for me to even believe that I'll be able to survive by myself out there. Though, I'm moving forward, and I'm trying to make the most it. I'm trying to make little changes in my life along the way so I can do more than just live. I want to feel like I'm actually doing something more than this routine I'm in, and hopefully when the time comes for a huge change in my life, I'll be ready, and hopefully you will be too friend.


: pensive :


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 4, 2021)

The idea of passing my peak and dying alone.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 4, 2021)

My sister maybe losing custody of my niece to her narcissist ex


----------



## just.chillin (May 4, 2021)

Kind of hard to bitch me these days I've already been through so very much..


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

civilisation in general scares me.

hundreds of species are going extinct every day and it's just a matter of time until we kill off something important and wipe out all life on earth.


----------



## IncenseAndIron (May 15, 2021)

For some reason, I am afraid and unnerved by the sight of a hand with thumbs on both sides. (Visually similar to the hamsa)

The thought of it scares me deeply, and I couldn't tell you why. Sometimes, I make a hand sign to myself that replicates a hand with thumbs on both sides, to test if I am still afraid of it. I always am. I feel like I am genuinely going crazy if I look at my own hands in that position for too long. It might be because I am psychotic, but I don't know.

If anyone has this fear, or anything similar to it, please let me know. It would reassure me a lot to know that I am not alone with this fear.


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

what really scares me is the undeniable fact that humanity will end with a whisper rather than a shout.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 15, 2021)

IncenseAndIron said:


> For some reason, I am afraid and unnerved by the sight of a hand with thumbs on both sides. (Visually similar to the hamsa)
> 
> The thought of it scares me deeply, and I couldn't tell you why. Sometimes, I make a hand sign to myself that replicates a hand with thumbs on both sides, to test if I am still afraid of it. I always am. I feel like I am genuinely going crazy if I look at my own hands in that position for too long. It might be because I am psychotic, but I don't know.
> 
> If anyone has this fear, or anything similar to it, please let me know. It would reassure me a lot to know that I am not alone with this fear.


I mean... I just did it and the concept is kinda freaky! Definitely something I've never thought about before!

If having one thumb gave us this much power, I fear what two can do. >_>


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I mean... I just did it and the concept is kinda freaky! Definitely something I've never thought about before!
> 
> If having one thumb gave us this much power, I fear what two can do. >_>


sorry but the symbol is kinda my family emblem since i'm Nge i'll make note not to use it if it scares people, i was going to put it in my avatar.


----------



## hologrammaton (May 15, 2021)




----------



## FoxWithAName (May 15, 2021)

Elevators and Plains. Every time I walk into an elevator I am uncomfortable, I can ride them but it is a stressing me out. Plains are just torture for me I flown a few times and it scared the shit out of me. But this is only scratching on the surface ^^'


----------



## Xitheon (May 15, 2021)

I'm afraid that someone will find my web search history.

(That and caterpillars.)

DON'T LOOK AT MY PORN.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 15, 2021)

Being yelled at.


----------



## IncenseAndIron (May 15, 2021)

Adrian Gordon said:


> sorry but the symbol is kinda my family emblem since i'm Nge i'll make note not to use it if it scares people, i was going to put it in my avatar.


Don't worry, my friend! I think it's safe to use if it's stylized. ^_^


----------



## dragon-in-sight (May 16, 2021)

The only scarry thing to me is the ignorance of people. It's the breeding ground for all kinds of superstions, prejudices and extreme ideologies which unlimatliy lead to violance and opression of others. It prevents people from learing and moving past their mistakes deeming the world to repeat every dark chapter over and over again.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 16, 2021)

dragon-in-sight said:


> The only scarry thing to me is the ignorance of people. It's the breeding ground for all kinds of superstions, prejudices and extreme ideologies which unlimatliy lead to violance and opression of others. It prevents people from learing and moving past their mistakes deeming the world to repeat every dark chapter over and over again.



It also scares me is that the world relies on computerised technology very few of us understand well enough to fix if it all went wrong.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 16, 2021)

Nail clippers--those which emerge from others' backpacks/pockets etc after they notice my nails, in particular.

Hiissss..!! OnO

The nail length under common sense really hurts me when I make mine as such. Perhaps that's because my guardians used to cut my nails too short when I was younger, making my fingers sensitive--especially the part between/under the nails... Meaahh!!


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 16, 2021)

One day, that i will do a SERIOUS fuck up, and lose everything i ever knew and loved.
And spiders, i'm terrified if there is a spider on me.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 16, 2021)

motorized saws, be it chain, electric, industrial, etc

I am afraid of mishandling one and cutting off a finger or hand.


----------



## Madhu Bumbro (May 17, 2021)

most things scare me.
i'm a nervous wreck.


----------



## AceQuorthon (May 17, 2021)

Failing and disappointing my peers


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 17, 2021)

Herdingcats said:


> This could be anything from a small fear to a full-blown phobia.
> 
> As for me, I have a fear of cockroaches - the large flying kind. I am also afraid of the idea of someone staring at me through the window from outside. And of slipping and falling on puddles, or down the stairs. I have other fears but I don't want to write an essay.


Oh gosh no

I gotcha
Those demons are the worst!!

I'm nervous just by reading that

>~<


----------



## Hanz Britches (May 17, 2021)

When you're packin' not much scares you.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 18, 2021)

The fact that a single slip and fall could destroy my hands and I'd never know the joys of gaming or drawing ever again.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 18, 2021)

Balloons. They look like they could pop at any second.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> The fact that a single slip and fall could destroy my hands and I'd never know the joys of gaming or drawing ever again.


This made me think about Chuck Close.

He became paralysed and unable to use his hands, but re-invented his painting style, so that he could paint using a brush attached to his wrist:
[For full disclosure he has not always made the most ethical decisions, but hopefully that doesn't detract from the interest of the story]


----------



## Tyrrovada (May 20, 2021)

My autism.


----------



## Feileks (May 21, 2021)

Bugs, germs, heights, dead people.


----------



## Jack Williams (May 21, 2021)

My Wife


----------



## Maur (May 21, 2021)

Sudden noises, not feeling my keys/wallet/phone in my pockets and being in a car with a driver playing on their phone.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 21, 2021)

The jumping spiders that keep breaking into my home like wth


----------



## Nuggiegorl (May 23, 2021)

My reflection? Im not scared of much but my own reflection in the mirror or actual pictures of myself hanging on the wall freaks me out severely


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 23, 2021)

Receiving what I shouldn't be.

I used to be simply happy when I was pure, but now it makes me fear what the situation is gonna demand me for what's given to me.

Hisss...!! OnO


----------

